# Verkaufspreis von Google Glass vermutlich zwischen 199 und 599$



## rept.jah (17. Juni 2013)

Beruhend auf dem kürzlich veröffentlichten Google Glass Teardown von catwig.com hat Forbes.com Contributor Mark Rogowsky die Produktionskosten von Google Glass analysiert und den möglichen Verkaufspreis auf zwischen 199 und 599 $ geschätzt.
Rogowsky zufolge betragen die Produktionskosten insgesamt höchstens 200$, da die Teile denen eines Low-End Smartphones gleichen.
Ein Endkundenpreis von 299$ erscheint ihm realistisch, da Google ganz offensichtlich Glass als "the next big thing" einschätzt und möglichst viele Exemplare verkaufen wollen wird. Ein höherer Absatz dank moderatem Preis wäre also in Google's Sinne. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob Glass wirklich "the next big thing" wird.

Quellen:
Forbes: Google Glass kostet in der Herstellung 200 Dollar - Engadget German
Google Likely To Shatter The Price Of Glass Ahead Of Widespread Release - Forbes
Google Glass Teardown




Meine Meinung: 299$, das sind zur Zeit ca. 224,-€. Zu dem Preis würde ich mir Glass wahrscheinlich kaufen.

Denn, selbst wenn man WLAN und Bluetooth deaktiviert, Glass ganz ohne Smartphone nutzt und damit viele der gebotenen Features ignoriert, bekommt man immernoch eine revolutionäre Headcam!
Berichten zufolge ist nämlich die Qualität der Photo- und vor allem Video-Aufnahmen von Glass höher als erwartet. Hobby-Filmemacher bekommen also voraussichtlich eine superleichte und -komfortable Headcam, bei der man ohne Zubehör zudem auch noch direkt sehen kann, was man gerade aufnimmt. Man vergleiche das mal mit einer heutigen "Kopfkamera", die man oft als "schweres Geschütz" bsw. auf dem Fahrradhelm montieren muss und auf gute Bilder während der Fahrt nur hoffen kann. Daher denke ich, dass viele Filmemacher sich Glass zumindest mal anschauen werden. Sollte das Teil zu dem Preis in die Läden kommen, erwartet uns eine wahre Schwemme von Videos aus der Ego-Perspektive auf Youtube (das ja nunmal ebenfalls Google gehört )


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juni 2013)

wow zwischen 199 und 599 bei solchen analytischen Fähigkeiten kann man ja fast gar nicht falsch liegen


----------



## rept.jah (17. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wow zwischen 199 und 599 bei solchen analytischen  Fähigkeiten kann man ja fast gar nicht falsch liegen


  Naja, die Explorer Version kostete immerhin noch 1500$. Angesichts der  geringen Herstellungskosten kann ja nun jeder seine eigene Prognose  starten. Denke darum ging es ihm, nicht um eine exakte Prophezeiung, der  Mann ist ja kein Hellseher.


----------



## Supeq (17. Juni 2013)

rept.jah schrieb:


> Berichten zufolge ist nämlich die Qualität der Photo- und vor allem Video-Aufnahmen von Glass höher als erwartet. Hobby-Filmemacher bekommen also voraussichtlich eine superleichte und -komfortable Headcam, bei der man ohne Zubehör zudem auch noch direkt sehen kann, was man gerade aufnimmt. Man vergleiche das mal mit einer heutigen "Kopfkamera", die man oft als "schweres Geschütz" bsw. auf dem Fahrradhelm montieren muss und auf gute Bilder während der Fahrt nur hoffen kann. Daher denke ich, dass viele Filmemacher sich Glass zumindest mal anschauen werden. Sollte das Teil zu dem Preis in die Läden kommen, erwartet uns eine wahre Schwemme von Videos aus der Ego-Perspektive auf Youtube (das ja nunmal ebenfalls Google gehört )



In den typischen Einsatzgebieten für Headcams (Funsportarten etc.) ist eine Brille aber nicht optimal, da man meist schon ne Schutzbrille und/oder Helm auf hat. Dafür ist die Glass nicht gemacht und eine klassische GoPro imo immer noch besser^^


----------

